# Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?



## CrimsonTide (21. Jan. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir vor der neuen Saison eben die Frage, ob man einen Vlieser oder einen Trommler gebraucht kaufen sollte oder ob man da eher die Katze im Sack kauft?

Mamo-Vlieser (500er) mit Bio-Wanne kosten zwar "nur" mehr 3.200,-, aber das ist für mich trotzdem ein stolzer Preis! 

Generell würden die Technikfreaks ja eher einen Trommler vorziehen oder?

Danke für Eure Hilfe und Tipps!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Und wie wärs wenn Du einen Trommler selbst baust ?


----------



## sternhausen (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Hallo Aaron



> Mamo-Vlieser (500er) mit Bio-Wanne kosten zwar "nur" mehr 3.200,-,



stimmt nicht ganz, bis 28. Februar kostet der angeführte Filter nur 2970,00 Euro
der reine Vliesfilter sogar nur 2160,00 Euro.


Aber natürlich hast du recht, dass ist selbstverständlich noch eine Menge Geld, wenngleich man dafür aber auch eine Menge  bekommt.
Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, kann man Trommelfilter und Vliesfilter genau so wie etwa ein Auto gebraucht kaufen. 
Man sollte sich den Filter halt nur genau anschauen und vor allem auch den Preis.
Wichtig ist auch zu wissen ob etwaige vorhandene Garantien auch auf den "Gebrauchtkäufer " übergehen. Hier würde ich mich keinesfalls auf die Aussage des Verkäufers verlassen, sondern würde in jedem Falle den Hersteller oder ursprünglichen Händler kontaktieren.

Zurück zum Preis. Wenn ich zB einen Filter zum Gebrauchtpreis von 2500 Euro angeboten bekomme, der aber neu nur 3000 Euro kostet, würde ich als Privatperson nicht auf das Gebrauchtgeschäft eingehen. Bekomme ich den selben Filter aber ZB für 1500, warum nicht.
In jedem Fall sollte man sich das Ding aber vor Ort anschauen und etwaige Transportkosten nicht vergessen miteinzuberechnen.
Mit anderen Worten, wenn der Preis stimmt, kann man sich nach genauer Prüfung so einen Filter auch gut  gerne gebraucht kaufen.
Mir ist zB zur Zeit ein "Gebrauchter 800er Mamo mit Biokammer und Tauch UVC Kammer" bekannt, der noch nicht einmal ausgepackt wurde, dessen Besitzer diesen aber aus "finaziellen Gründen"  dringend abgeben muss. Bei solchen Dingen kann amn dann sicherlich auch wahre Schnäppchen machen.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Hi Aaron,
ich sehe auch kein Problem darin einen Trommler oder Vlieser gebraucht zu kaufen. So viel Technik ist da ja nun auch wieder nicht dran.
Natürlich solltest du den neuen Gebrauchten vor dem Gebrauch gründlich desinfizieren.

Bei deinen 25m³ würde ich einen Vlieser mit Biowanne nehmen, das macht die Sache einfacher und kompakter.


----------



## fbr (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Hallo Aaron,
ich habe einen Mamo-Vlieser (500er) und bin damit zufrieden! 
Eine 500L Biokammer kannst Dir für wenig Geld locker selbst bauen


----------



## koifan11 (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Hi, 
schau Doch mal den Filter an http://www.onlineshop-gartenteich.de/shop/article/1894, vielleicht ist das ja ne Alternative. 
LG


----------



## newbee (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Hallo 

Mike´s Koi hat zb. den Trommler für nicht mal 2000€ im Angebot.

Und ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden habe zwar den KC 60 aber ich kann nur sagen


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

vielen dank für eure antworten. ich mache mir langsam ein bild.

der volkstrommler KC30 wäre vom preis nicht so uninteressant, aber man hat einiges an eher negativen kritiken gelesen. gibts mittlerweile schon mehr erfahrungswerte?


----------



## newbee (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> vielen dank für eure antworten. ich mache mir langsam ein bild.
> 
> der volkstrommler KC30 wäre vom preis nicht so uninteressant, aber man hat einiges an eher negativen kritiken gelesen. gibts mittlerweile schon mehr erfahrungswerte?



Hallo Aaron

es gibt sehr viele Dinge die schlecht geredet werden.
In den meisten Koiforen wird der Trommler von Mike schlecht geredet, was ich persönlich nicht Verstehen kann.

Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut.
Der Service stimmt.

Auch kannst Du bei Fragen jedezeit anrufen und es wird Dir geholfen

Es ist eben kein Edelstahltrommler und er ist günstig und das ist es was die meisten stötrt.

Es muß nicht immer gleich Teuer sein nur weil Koi draufsteht, das vergessen viele.

Also ich für meinen Teil bin wie gesagt sehr zufrieden mit dem Trommler.

Bei fragen kannst Du mich auch gerne per PN anschreiben und Du bekommst meine Telefonnummer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Schau doch mal hier http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=12479


----------



## fbschroeder (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> vielen dank für eure antworten. ich mache mir langsam ein bild.
> 
> der volkstrommler KC30 wäre vom preis nicht so uninteressant, aber man hat einiges an eher negativen kritiken gelesen. gibts mittlerweile schon mehr erfahrungswerte?



Hallo,
soweit wie ich das bislang mitbekommen habe, ist die neue KC-Serie absolut topp. Jetzt sogar mit Logo-Steuerung. Und das zu dem Preis. 
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## sascha73 (27. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Vliesfilter/Trommler gebraucht kaufen ja oder nein?*

Falls ein gebrauchter 500er Genesis (gepumpt) in Frage kommt 

einfach mal melden , hab nen 4-5 Monate alten und 

ein Vorführgerät das 2 Monate gelaufen ist.

Sascha


----------

